# Boys and Their Toys....



## billg71 (Oct 22, 2008)

New Toy Alert! :cheesy:

Last weekend a buddy and I took a trip up the Blue Ridge Parkway strictly for photos, no fishing allowed :(. After two nights in a motel looking at the back of my D3'' while Jeff was uploading to Aperture on his MB Pro, I decided it was finally time to go mobile.....

Sorry Geoff, I'm still a Windoze devotee. But yesterday I ended up pulling out the plastic for this: http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=9'5''55&type=product&id=1218'12612475

2.26 C2D, 4G RAM, NVIDEA 96''M w/1G DDR3 for Vram, and a 32'G Seagate 54'' rpm drive. My first experience with Vista, but now I'm finally thinking about upgrading the desktop from XP(who says an old dog can't learn new tricks?). It loads slower than my desktop with the twin Raptors in RAID ' but what wouldn't? And the little beast absolutely ROCKS!!! LR 2.1 64-bit runs fantastically fast, CS3 is a little slow to load, but for the price I have to give this thing a big thumbs up!

Cosmetically, it's not exactly my cup of tea but they say you can get used to hanging if you get enough practice..... :lol:

Anyway, it's a great deal if you're in the market for a mid-range laptop so I thought I'd pass on the info....


----------

